# Octane One any good??



## ksquared (Jul 30, 2011)

Looking to build myself a new DJ and saw the octane one void frame for pretty cheap. I'm fairly new to the scene so I wasn't super shocked that I hadn't heard of them. I was however i bit surprised to find very little posted about them on mtbr. What do you guys know about them, any good??


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

Octane One is NS Bikes cheaper brand. I bought a Void last year, and like it a lot better than my Black Market Riot, but it's my least used bike, so I give that much feedback on it.


----------



## ksquared (Jul 30, 2011)

sick man, looks dialed. i read some other reviews and it sounds like it feels quite a bit smaller then frames like the suburban, i also don't like the higher bb. i want somethin long, low, and fast, so i think ill just spend the extra money and get the suburban or maybe even majesty...still deciding


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

My Riot felt long and low by comparison, which is the reason I like this better. It get's park/street use, not DJ's or high speed stuff, and the higher bb and steeper head angle feel a lot better for that to me. Hops and manuals a lot easier, but wouldn't be as stable at speed. All depends on what you plan to do with it.


----------



## ksquared (Jul 30, 2011)

probably about 70% trails, 30% fast, flowy park stuff, so ya, i'm not super worried about having it really flickable or anything, just fast, fun, and stable. i've still got the bmx for my technical park and street stuff.


----------



## SingleTrackSlayer (Dec 9, 2013)

I love that bike! I'm looking at buying the Void 3.0. I have never built a bike before, but I do have an experience with racing 26" mountain bikes. Please reply as I have questions about my setup I should run with this frame. 

P.S. are those 26" or 24" wheels?


----------

